# Switching Gears... Opinions needed



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The species listed in red are species I currently own. I plan to stock my big tank with SA cichlids.

'Aequidens' pulcher
'Aequidens' rivulatus
Amphilophus festae
Astronotus crassipinnis
Astronotus ocellatus
Caquetaia spectabilis
Caquetaia umbrifera
Cichlasoma facetum
Cichlasoma portalegrense
Crenicichla semicincta 
'Geophagus' steindachneri
Guianacara sphenozona
Heros severus
Hoplarchus psittacus
Hypselecara temporalis
Satanoperca jurupari
Uaru amphiacanthoides

The tank is an "L" shaped 1200 gallon.










What would you add from this list?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Definately the festae and with your tank size you could probably add the umbee too.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Not so sure about the umbee... I've never kept them...


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

With a tank that size, you can stock a me...seriously, I think that tank is larger than my kitchen.

Im not going to comment on the fish stocking list, but I've always been a fan of natural looking tanks, what about going with a few more peaceful species, and adding a couple schools of an insane amount of tetra's?


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

The list of species that you do have are all relatively peaceful. I don't know how well they would tolerate a big umbee. That being said, from what I've read of others owning juvenile umbees, they are quite shy for a long time. It's much the same case with dovii. They are typically very shy and skittish until they hit sexual maturity, but when they do of course, they are maniacs.

If it were me, I'd trade the Umbee for a... myersi.

I think the Festae will be ok. They can be quite aggressive but there really should be enough room for them. Really their aggression is conspecific and or derived from breeding IME. Again this being personal preference, but I'd swing more towards some of the earth eaters. Much more peaceful and very overlooked. G. brasiliensis, A. heckelii, Surinamensis.... lots of options there.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not going to do umbee or festae.... Jurupari are my wifes favorite fish so I'll be looking for a large group of ten... Also might just round it out with uaru....


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't want to hijack the thread, but mind telling where you purchased the tank?

As far as stocking, I think smaller fish really make a tank that big look great. Apistos, laetacara, dwarf pikes, acaras, and then a couple of large fish for the center piece.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

He built the tank :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

ahud said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread, but mind telling where you purchased the tank?
> 
> As far as stocking, I think smaller fish really make a tank that big look great. Apistos, laetacara, dwarf pikes, acaras, and then a couple of large fish for the center piece.


There's plenty of opportunity to have colonies of smaller fish. I'd like to do about 25 G. stiendachnari...

Not a big fan of apistos....


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I have never been a fan of the big tanks stocked with huge fish. I am a huge fan of a natural look though. If it were my tank, I would stock fish under 7" besides one or two large fish for some visual appeal.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

50 Apistos, 1000 Neon Tetras, 200 Cory Cats, and 500 Otto cats (what an understocked tank)! That would be such a cool tank!
But I understand your love for 'larger' fish, so go with what you like (and what likes eachother!)

Manoah Marton


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Personally, I'd do Umbee, Festae, GT with a variety of CA's, or a large Malawi Hap setup.

But since you want a SA tank, I'd do a large group of S. Jurupari , a pair or two of H. Severus, a pair of A. Pulcher, with possibly a large group of Angelfish, or Silver Dollars. If you didn't have the Oscars, I'd replace the Angels/Sd's with a large school of Columbian Tetras or Bleeding Heart Tetras.


----------



## michelle767 (Jun 17, 2004)

Aieee! That tank is enormous - and going to be amazing. Personally, I would sev's because I can't live without 'em. And some time of eartheater. I think the idea of 10 jurupari is great. I don't know that I've ever seen that many in a tank before and they are gorgeous fish.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Is this tank already built/setup? If so...pictures _required_!!!


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

it is built just browse the site he has some pics of it lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a link to some pics.

The stock will be built around the parrot cichlids and oscars. I have a soft spot for oscars and psittacus are fish I've wanted to raise for a very very long time.

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... %20gallon/


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

oh yes...this monster!


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

=D>

Watched all the "making of" videos for that tank, such an awesome job.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TheFishGuy*,

Why the switch from all the large CAs you have in there?

Fevz's Uaru look great and have sparked my interest. I have not kept them; but I would do a group of them.

Although no experience, I would be concerned that the psittacus may direct their aggression towards the Uaru as they have similar body shape/eyes. Has anyone kept these two together? The tank size may eliminate this concern.

Would you put chocolates in there? Too aggressive?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Matt, uaru are laterally compressed roundish cichlids, the poor mans discus if you will, psittacum are elongated oscar shaped fish if you will. They've often been called the "green chocolate"

Yes, there will be chocolates...

The aggression in the psittacus will be conspecific...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, it seems that I've got a good start to a stock list.

5-Astronotus ocellatus (One breeding pair of red tigers, two sub adult lutino and a sub adult red tiger)
4-Caquetaia spectabilis (Picking up three more from a fellow club member at next weekends O.C.A. Extravaganza) 
6-Cichlasoma portalegrense (Two breeding pairs, one of which has fry now)
1-Crenicichla semicincta (Wild caught and will double as population control :wink: )
5-Hoplarchus psittacus (These will eventually be the main focus of the tank, currently about 5-6")
3-Hypselecara temporalis (Two of which are a breeding pair that I'll be picking up at the Extravaganza, the fifth wheel is a female.)
10-Geophagus Altifrons (Also being picked up at the O.C.A. Extravaganza from a fellow club member.)

Still wanted and haven't found yet:

Uaru amphiacanthoides... I am on the hunt, so guard your tanks well!

Once I find the Uaru I will be content with the stock list. Ideally I'd like to find either a pair or six sub adults.

I have sold off a lot of the current stock but the tank's still not ready yet. The altifrons are advertised as 3-4 inches, if they are indeed that size they will go in the mix right away, if not they will be in a 125 for a while.

Almost forgot, there's a male and female fully mature (I'd hope so after 13 years) pair of silver dollars that will stay in the tank.

Once all the current fish have found new homes either in my tanks or yours I will introduce all of the SA cichlids on the same day. The tank is in shambles at the moment and will be completely gutted of all decor this coming friday morning. I'll be taking quite a few fish with me to the Extavaganza that have been pre sold and a handful to try and sell on site. If the stars align the tank will be put together and stocked with SA cichlids from the list over the Thanks Giving Weekend.

And yes, I will gladly post pictures and possibly a video...


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> And yes, I will gladly post pictures and possibly a video...


many forum users are looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You never did tell us...why the switch?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

oldcatfish said:


> You never did tell us...why the switch?


After aquiring the psittacus a few months back I've gotten more and more excited about keeping them for the duration. So I made a decision to build a SA tank around them.

Also, after some consideration I think I may do a group of apistos to see how they fair. I can take the middle of the large area of the tank and making a reef of sorts for them to live in. The pike would be my only concern for their survival... Thougths?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

ebjdftw said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, I will gladly post pictures and possibly a video...
> ...


+10 on this... I'm pretty sure 90% if this forum is eagerly awaiting this opcorn:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Take this for what it's worth (I've never owned a pike), but if it's a WC pike---I wouldn't trust it around anything close to "bite-sized."


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, here's the situation. I brought in 6 more tanks from storage. A 30 long, 2-29's and 3-20H's. I'll be moving out all of the unwanted fish that currenty reside in the big tank this Sunday. I also pulled out a box of sponge filters too. I can't just start taking fish out of the tank a ploping them into other tanks. I need to move a lot of fish around in the fish room in order to make this happen and it's going to be an all day project. I'll consider myself lucky if I start catching fish out of the big tank by 12:00. There's about 8 tanks full of water but nothing else, no sponges, no fish, no heaters... The plan is to pull seasoned sponges out of tanks already set up then put new sponges in established tanks. It doesn't help that I brought home a bunch of fish from this past OCA Extravaganza. I got two of the species I was after, the geophagus altifrons, and the caquetaia spectabilis. the guy with the breeding chocolates was a no show. I had cash for him too... And Uaru are still on the wanted list... The altifrons will need to do some growing me thinks, so they will be going into a 125 for a few months and being fed every time my wife walks by, along with massive often water changes... I will update a few times during the day Sunday to keep you all posted.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, here's the situation. I brought in 6 more tanks from storage. A 30 long, 2-29's and 3-20H's. I'll be moving out all of the unwanted fish that currenty reside in the big tank this Sunday. I also pulled out a box of sponge filters too. I can't just start taking fish out of the tank a ploping them into other tanks. I need to move a lot of fish around in the fish room in order to make this happen and it's going to be an all day project. I'll consider myself lucky if I start catching fish out of the big tank by 12:00. There's about 8 tanks full of water but nothing else, no sponges, no fish, no heaters... The plan is to pull seasoned sponges out of tanks already set up then put new sponges in established tanks. It doesn't help that I brought home a bunch of fish from this past OCA Extravaganza. I got two of the species I was after, the geophagus altifrons, and the caquetaia spectabilis. the guy with the breeding chocolates was a no show. I had cash for him too... And Uaru are still on the wanted list... The altifrons will need to do some growing me thinks, so they will be going into a 125 for a few months and being fed every time my wife walks by, along with massive often water changes... I will update a few times during the day Sunday to keep you all posted. [/quote
> 
> Obviously you have got too many fish. Freeeze them :lol: And then feed them back :lol: Use a serated knife :lol: , You have enmough tanks that I'm quite sure some fish will be more then happy to get fresh meat :lol:
> 
> I think it's a darn good idea to limit your big tank to South American; that way you will have a few less fish and a few less species.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, if I had my druthers I'd just be building another tank. I will in the future there's no question on that. There's way too many CA species that I like to not. I do not want to limit these fish to small tanks like 24" 150's or 125's. It's just not fair after seeing them in the big tank... After looking at the fish room this morning and contemplating the events of tomorrow... I think I need to bring in a few more tanks from storage... So that's the plan this evening when I get home from work. I need to build a stand for a couple of them really quick though...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I figured I'd kind of approach today as a "blog" to force myself to stop and take a break every once and a while to post. I think it will keep me sane... So I guess this would be my first entry...

I got up at 7:00 am, ate breakfast and took a few pics and shot some video. I'm not going to take the time to upload the vids today though...

Here's a quick diagram of my basement for those of you who haven't been here. 
The rectangles in RED are banks of tanks.
My basement is only 27'x27'. 
The area in the middle is the TV room or family room if you will.










Here's a shot of all the decor that was removed from the 1200 gallon. 
To the right is my wifes 240 with 13 mpimbwe frontosa. 
To the left is the 185 with the psittacum and port cichlids and a pair of white oscars.










This is a shot of what you'd see when walking right into the fish room. 
On top starting from the left is a 30 long, 2-29's and three 20H. 
Underneath is a 125.










This is the view looking down the fish room. I'm leaning against the back of the 185 in this shot.
To the left is my chart where I attempt to keep track of water changes in the now 47 tanks set up. 
Each tank is assigned a letter or a number. It's size is listed, then the date of when it's last water change is listed and marked with an "X". 
Furthur down the line on top of the rack is ten 10 gallon tanks, hospital or fry tanks. 
Under them are four 70 gallon tanks. They're typically for breeding pairs. 
At the end of the fish room are seven 10 gallon tanks that were set up last nite.










In this picture to the right are 12 tanks. 5-20H, 1-20L, 4-29's, 1-50B and a custom 40 breeder. To the right of them is my car/girlie calender I use when performing water changes.










Going to start moving some fish around in the fishroom to free up a few more tanks. Be back in a few.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Blog entry #2. 10:55 am.

So far so good, moved a lot of fish around:

The first tank listed is what the fish came out of, the 2nd tank listed was their destination.

Male Blond HRP 20H-10
Pink con fry 20H-10
9 Amphilophus Chancho fry 20H-10
11 Ameca Spendens 29-10
70 oscar fry 50Br.-29
5" Grammodes 29-10 (not happy and if there's room when this day is over he'll get moved)
12 Geo Altifrons, 6 Rainbow cichlids, 8 F1 Robertsoni 10's-125 in living room.
6" Male Hatiensis 70-10 (not happy and if there's room when this day is over he'll get moved)
Male marble con 185-10
Female grey con w/pink gene 185-10
4" Port cichlid 70-1200
5 3/4" Port cichlid 185-1200
4 3/4" Port cichlid 185-1200
5 1/2" Port cichlid 185-1200
4 1/2" Port cichlid 185-1200
7" Hoplarchus psittacum 185-1200
6 1/2" Hoplarchus psittacum 185-1200
6 1/4" Hoplarchus psittacum 185-1200
6 1/4" Hoplarchus psittacum 185-1200
6 7/8" Hoplarchus psittacum 185-1200
8 1/2" Albino Oscar 185-1200
9 1/2" Albino Oscar 185-1200

Everything that is destined to go into the 1200 is in a storage bin with an air stone. I did not want to risk putting them in the tank even for a few hours. There's some a-holes in there that need to come out first. Besides, they're stressed enough at the moment, they don't need to get more stressed by me catching all the other fish in the tank...

In the process I found two more glow in the dark plastic plants for my sons tank. His tank is a 29 heavily planted with 5 Astroloheros Red Ceibal. Their room is perfect because it's the coldest in the house so the cold water chichlids get their opportunity at the cool down period.










Here's the 125 grow out tank with the Altifrons, F1 Robertsoni and the rainbow cichlids in it. It's not decorated yet but it will be very simple. Pool filter sand, some rocks to hide the giant sponge filters and a few tall plastic plants.










Next step is to move out the fish in the 1200 to their respective tanks. There's a couple 70's, the 185, 50 breeder a handfull of 29's and a gaggle of 20Hs ready for them, decorated with all the pipes from the 1200. This should be fun...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, All the fish are moved out of the 1200. Here's what the tank looked like before I started catching fish:

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... 85b6b6.pbw

Here's a few shots of some of the fish caught:

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... e86890.pbw

And here's a list of all of them:

Amphilophus Citrinellum	10"
Amphilophus hogaboomorum	12"
Bifas??????	7 1/4"
Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus	1"
Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus	1"
Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus	3 1/2"
Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus	3 3/4"
Cryptoheros Nigrofasciatus	4 1/4"
Ex-cichlasoma Bocourti	10"
Ex-cichlasoma Bocourti	9"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	4 3/4"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	5 3/4"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	7 3/4"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	5 1/2"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	7 1/4"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	5 1/4"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	4 1/2"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	5"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	6"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	6 1/4"
hypsophrys nicaraguensis	6 1/2"
leiarius Marmotus 13"
Midas/Chancho Hybrid	9 1/2"
Midas/Chancho Hybrid	9 1/4"
Parachromis Dovii	5"
Parachromis Dovii	5"
Parachromis Dovii	5"
Parachromis Dovii	6"
Parachromis Dovii	4 1/4"
Parachromis Dovii	5 1/2"
Parachromis Dovii	5 1/2"
Parachromis loisellei	7"
Parachromis Salvani W/C	7"
Paraneetroplus Argenteus	6 1/2"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	9 3/4"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	10"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	9"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	9"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	6 3/4"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	8"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus	8"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus Hybrid?	9"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus Hybrid?	10 1/2
Paratheraps Bifasciatus Hybrid?	10 1/2
Paratheraps Bifasciatus Rio Chacamax	10"
Paratheraps Bifasciatus Rio Chacamax	8 3/4"
Paratheraps Fenestratus 6 3/4"
Paratheraps Fenestratus 3 1/2"
Paratheraps Fenestratus 8"
Paratheraps Fenestratus Pink	6 3/8"
Paratheraps Fenestratus Pink	8"
Red Devil/midas??? 11 1/2"
Red Devil/midas??? 12 1/4"
Red Devil/midas??? 11"
Rhamdia guatemalensis	11"
Rocio Octofasciatus	7 1/4"
Rocio Octofasciatus	7 1/2"
Rocio Octofasciatus	7 1/4"
Rocio Octofasciatus	8 1/2"
Theraps Hybrid?????	10"
vieja maculicauda?? Possible hybrid	9"
Vieja Synspilum	9"
Vieja Synspilum	11 1/2"
Vieja Synspilum	5"

The 1200 is full again and is stocked with what can go in at the moment. I think in a couple of months the altifrons will be able to go in. Still in search of Uaru!!!!

Next will decorating the 1200, and I've got to be honest with you... I'm tired! Not sure I'll get to it today... I might make a list of the fish that are in the fishroom though...

Any questions?


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your projects. Always entertaining! I do have one question. After the renovation of your tank that used to be 800 gallons, weren't you calling it 1500 gallons? Did you recalculate or am I confusing yours with another project ?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Same project, the tank did go from 800 to 1500 then to 1200 when I blocked off the deep end. Too many issues.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TheFishGuy*,

Where did you put all the large CA cichlids from the 1200g? Are they being temporarily kept in small tanks?

It is a long list of cichlids; I am wondering about your long-term plan for them.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My plan? Sell Sell Sell!! Yes, they're in 47 tanks ranging from 185 gallons to 20H's.

I did some decorating of the tank last nite. My back kind of hurts so I'm taking it slow... I'll get my wife to take some pictures of the tank and it's inhabitants today and hopefully be able to post some tonite.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

All right! She took some pics today!

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... bb349c.pbw


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

The tank looks great! What is your total count vs. the count before the move? Also, how did you block off the deep end?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks,  Not done yet though...

Well, let's see,

5-oscars
5-psittaucm (for now)
7-ports
1-chocolate (for now)
2-spectibalis
2-plecos (one should be counted as two it's self seeing as it's 20")
2-silver dollars (would love to pull and breed them)
1-tinfoil barb
1-softshell turtle (Elvis)

25 fish and a turtle at the moment...

I took 65 out, added 3 oscars the psittacum and 5 ports. Feel free to do the math as I am not! LOL


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TheFishGuy*,

The new tank decoration set-up looks great; well done. I like the psittaucm; they have a lot of color.

How big is the lone tinfoil barb? do you plan to get more?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words.  I think they like it too since the oscars spawned on Wed nite! LOL

The lone tinfoil is about 7-8 inches, he was a rescue and shoals with the silver dollars, they sort of adopted him and that's why he's still in there... couldn't bring myself to seperate them.


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Got any video yet? : - )


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have not uploaded any of the vids yet... I'll explain why... Friday was The Ohio Cichlid Associations monthly social meeting which was our annual pot luck Christmas dinner and board elections meeting. I'm the videographer for the club so I was uploading vids from the Extravaganza and editing all day Friday. I did bring home 10 psittacum that were to be culled. Four have died due to their water getting too cold. 4 were added to the big tank and I have yet to see them again since discovering the leak.

Saturday I woke up to one of the bulkheads leaking on the 1200... It was a very small drip so I thought I'd just tighten the nut... And that when water REALLY started leaking. I ended up removing the bulkhead entirely and siliconing a piece of glass over the hole. Unfortunately I had to drain the tank down to 4" which spooked the oscars and all of their eggs are now gone.

Here's a pic of the repair:










The difficult part was refilling the tank and keeping the water warm. It took all day.

The reason for the leak was probably all the messing around getting in and out of the tank. I know I had put stress on the pipes numerous times, and it finnaly gave way...


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your latest misadventure. I hope things settle down with the 1200 soon.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The tank is settled and everything is back to "normal". Even the silver dollars are breeding... LOL. In the process of the fix I also loaded the tank with all the decor I plan to use to make the reef in the back left hand corner of the tank. There's a bucket full of softball size stones, about 7 or 8 boulders basketball sized and a small storage bin full of slate in que. Unfortunately all the rest of the tanks need water changes and the next two days are going to be very busy with work for me... I think my first opportunity to arrange the decor will probably be wed nite...

The plan is to bury the four clay pipes with the rocks so they cannot be seen.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, never got around to finishing the decor, and now who knows when it wil be... It seems the oscars were feeling a bit randy and are spawning as I type! Hopefully this time nothing catostrophic happens and we might be able to see some close to natural behavior of parents herding young around the tank! Here's some pics:




























The male wasn't too keen on the Elvis (soft shell turtle) crowding in on their territoy LOL


----------



## kshafer (Dec 31, 2005)

Got little Oscars yet? How long does it take for their eggs to hatch?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The eggs did not make it this time for some reason or another, but yes, I''ve got about 60 left from a previous spawn, they're about an inch and a half.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's been a while since I've updated so here's what's going on. I've got six uaru roughly 2" growing out in a 185 gallon!

Here's how they came in, I was a bit nervous as I couldn't see in the bag and if fish arrive dead a photo is required in an unopened bag...








I slowly acclimated them with water from the 185 using a valve behind the tank:
















I added some methlyne blue during acclimation just in case:









They arrived on January 4th, they are wild caught from the Rio Negra. I'm not too excited about having wild caught specimines, I would have much rather have had tank raised but it was getting to the point where I wasn't going to be able to find them it seems... And since these are rarely imported due to the fact they are an important food fish I decided to get them anyhow...









Tomorrow I wil be picking up a breeding pair of rotkiel severums that in fact used to be mine. They will go in the big tank... The only other things I might add besides the growing out uaru and geophagus altifrons are some green terrors... But we'll see...

I did finish the decor in the tank and also added 5 2" oscars that came from one of the spawns in the tank... We'll see if they are smart enough to stay alive in the "reef" 









I'll get some pics of the severums saturday morning!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

A stunning shot of the tank, and I LOVE rotkiels, so I'm excited to see those.

Problem is, after I look at your 14' 1200 gallon behemoth, I then look at my 90 gallon and cry a little.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't cry, make goals. I did. A lot of hard work and support and help from my wife and friends and it came together!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TheFishGuy*,

Thank you for the update. The tank decor is well done; it looks like it could be a display tank at the San Francisco Academy of Science, here in California.

Do you charge your kidsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ friends admission fees when they come over?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> Don't cry, make goals. I did. A lot of hard work and support and help from my wife and friends and it came together!


I do have goals 

When I'm settled down I plan to take my basement and do something like what you've done with a huge tank (I'm hoping for 300 gallons) in the wall with a room behind it for maintenance. It's just gonna be a while before I can get things into motion, since I'm 22. But, hopefully the GF will change her opinions on a big basement fish tank sometime...

You're an inspiration sir.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's great to have goals, but if you want to get the little lady on board you need to start keeping some fish she likes. Keep her interested. My wifes Christmas present two years ago was my 240 filled with 13 mpimbwe frontosa, black calvus, cylidricus and nkambe.

As most people know, I'm not a big fan of african cichlids, but she is. So...... It wasn't easy giving up that kind of realestate but I know if she's happy, I'll be happy!

Matt, I don't charge admission, but I should! LOL

Thanks for the kind words.  You should see it in person!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah - once we get an apt together I'm gonna set her up my 37 gallon as a goldfish tank for 2 fancy goldfish of her choice (she loved my two goldfish that were my 1st fish)... Maybe that'll help!

Definitely charge admission btw man - should help fund all the expenses that you have for them


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ah, but I live in literally a one stop light town... Everyone has already been here or knows about me/it... I'm know as... well... The Fish Guy :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha - yeah my town is basically the same, one traffic light. Can't wait for the day that I can get a tank big enough for what I want to do 

But yeah - FTS perhaps? Videooooo? Would love to see the near-finished product


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Wife took some pics of they new pair and some of the other guys:

The male:









Female:









Together:









One of the 9 psittacum:









One of the 7 port cichlids:









And Elvis, the camera hog:









We also added "Little Bert" He's a giant goramy, one of my last rescued fish. My daughter loves him... Also will be getting a handful (5) Laetacara dorsigera and will pick them up next month. I'm going to give them their own tank first to get some fry, then put the group of adults in the big tank. I think they will do good. The only fish that's an A-hole in this tank is the 8" tiger oscar. I'm considering taking him out before adding the dorsigera.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

A lot of people when they come here ask how I keep the glass clean... I tell them that's what kids are for!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha - that is pure awesomeness. I think every member on this forum wishes they could "swim with the fishes" just once - you get the opportunity to do it anytime you want


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's recent video if you've got 15 minutes LOL


----------

